
The Book “Computer Networks: A Systems Approach” is now open source - tzury
https://github.com/SystemsApproach/book
======
iicc
>
> [https://github.com/SystemsApproach/book/tree/master/publishe...](https://github.com/SystemsApproach/book/tree/master/published)

epub, mobi & pdf

~~~
SloopJon
iBooks for Mac can read the epub, but Google Play Books rejects it: "This file
cannot be processed."

The epubcheck utility reports more errors than I know what to do with. For
example:

Error while parsing file 'value of attribute "lang" is invalid; must be an RFC
3066 language identifier'.

Error while parsing file 'value of attribute "id" is invalid; must be an XML
name without colons'.

Error while parsing file 'element "figure" not allowed anywhere; expected the
element end-tag, text or element "a", ..., "ul" or "var" (with
xmlns:ns="[http://www.w3.org/2000/svg")'](http://www.w3.org/2000/svg"\)').

Is this likely a problem in the sources, GitBook, or something else about how
the submitter built it?

------
DannyB2
I found a PDF here:

[http://cs.mvnu.edu/twiki/pub/Main/JimSkon/Computer_Networks_...](http://cs.mvnu.edu/twiki/pub/Main/JimSkon/Computer_Networks_A_Systems_Approach.pdf)

And a Solutions manual PDF here:

[https://textbooks.elsevier.com/manualsprotectedtextbooks/978...](https://textbooks.elsevier.com/manualsprotectedtextbooks/9780123850591/PD5e_Solutions_Manual.pdf)

and

[http://unina.stidue.net/Computer%20Networks%202/Materiale/Co...](http://unina.stidue.net/Computer%20Networks%202/Materiale/Computer%20Networks%20-%20A%20Systems%20Approach%20-%20Solution%20manual.pdf)

An entirely different book is here:

[https://www.bau.edu.jo/UserPortal/UserProfile/PostsAttach/10...](https://www.bau.edu.jo/UserPortal/UserProfile/PostsAttach/10617_1870_1.pdf)

~~~
cjarrett
Cheers, now I have some reading tomorrow on the plane ride to Montreal!

------
hazz99
This looks fantastic -- props to the whoever made the decision to open it up.

------
ConfusedDog
I literally memorized this book at one point for a really difficult exam. Glad
to see it's open sourced!

------
itsmemattchung
Which undergraduate CS course uses this book ? I've never read this book but
glossing over it, seems like an incredible resource for understanding the
history of networks as well as building them from the ground up.

~~~
npongratz
CS 640: Introduction to Computer Networks at University of Wisconsin -
Madison, taught by Dr. Paul Barford:

[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~pb/cs640.html](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~pb/cs640.html)

We used an earlier edition of the textbook in 2003 (if memory serves, might be
+/\- a year), and per the link above, looks like they used it as recently as
Fall 2017. I remember greatly enjoying the book and the course.

~~~
itsmemattchung
Awesome -- thanks for linking to the course itself. Seems similar to another
course offered by OS MCS: [https://www.omscs.gatech.edu/cs-6250-computer-
networks](https://www.omscs.gatech.edu/cs-6250-computer-networks)

------
Jtsummers
[https://book.systemsapproach.org/](https://book.systemsapproach.org/)

If you don't want to download and run a server instance on your own computer.

------
pome
Fantastic! Also "Operating Systems: Three Easy Steps" Authors have written up
about Free/Open Source book experience. :-)

[http://from-a-to-remzi.blogspot.com/2014/01/the-case-for-fre...](http://from-
a-to-remzi.blogspot.com/2014/01/the-case-for-free-online-books-fobs.html)

------
djohnston
this is my all time favorite CS book, mostly because I remember how excited I
was to finally be learning about how the Internet works when I started.. I've
read it twice!

